# Just How It Is



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

heres the true pictures of how they get along....


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG what beautiful birdies you have!!! So CUTE! The female looks cranky lol


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...Dally is a typical pearl female  She has to have the last word....


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I like the one that shys away i think it is so cute, he has a face like "" please don't hurt me" and then the other is like "get away it is my camera shot"


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

I love charlie he is such a sweet and poser baby tiel


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha ironically Dally's only like that with Tsuka if he gets too close to her. Shes actually a big sweet heart and a big suck.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

They are really cute, nikol witch were you talking to me cause if you were thank you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty sure she was talking to you, and i agree, Charlie is ADORABLE!!! i want to see more pictures. hes honestly the cutest tiel ive ever seen!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Cockatiel Love yep i was talking to you hehe


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka...love the last pic of Dally laying in your hand...the close up, it is adorable. You should enter that pic into the cotm contest


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tielmom said:


> DallyTsuka...love the last pic of Dally laying in your hand...the close up, it is adorable. You should enter that pic into the cotm contest


unfortunately i added one in before i took this one. and shes getting scritches--thats how much she loves them


----------

